# Mulching Blades for Huskee SLT 5400H



## Biff (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm trying to decide if I want to try mulching with my Huskee SLT 5400H.


Right now I'm just blowing the clipping out and thatch is building up in my SW Arizona, sprinkled daily, Bermuda grass lawn. The choice is between buying the bagging system(~$500) or buying the $139 mulching blades & plug.

If mulching doesn't work for me I'm wondering if I then buy the bagger if the mulching blades will develop enough wind to blow the clippings up a bagger chute. The blades I have on now are shot.

Also; Can I adapt a bagging system made for a Huskavarna mower to this Huskee. I believe the Huskee is made by MTV.

Your advice?


"Experience is expensive. Whenever you can get it second hand."

"Doc" Jacobs University of Arizona Ag Prof.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Is thatch in your lawn necessarily a bad thing? It does help to hold in moisture and prevent drought damage, especially if you are in the desert SW. If you want to mulch, you'll need to cut your lawn often to keep the clippings short so they mulch properly. A good mulching blade won't work very well for bagging as it is designed to shred the clippings and blow them down into the grass, not out the side. For bagging you generally want a high lift blade that creates maximum wind to keep the bagger tube from plugging. A Husqvarna bagger won't bolt up properly to a Huskee tractor, but if you are really handy, you could probably make it work. Otherwise just grab a MTD bagger and it should bolt right up. Most of the people in our area that don't blow the clippings out use a bagger. Mulching isn't very popular here because the grass grows very fast and lush in spring and the wetter part of summer, which makes it hard to mulch properly without bunching up and leaving clumps.


----------

